# Pictus Catfish



## livrpoolsoccr

Getting ready to set up what will be mainly an African cichlid tank. My girlfriend has fallen in love with pictus catfish, so I am considering having them in my tank too. Have been trying to research them, but every site seems to have conflicting reviews. Since I have always gotten reliable advice from you guys, thought I would check in with you. Will the cats fair well with the cichlids, or are they going to be swimming for their lives? Are 2 or 3 cats enough, or will I need to go with the 6 I have read on some other sites? Some fish I am considering: neolomprologus brichardi (already own), yellow labs, some form type of Juli's, and aulonocara konongsi. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## adotson85

Pictus should be fine with cichlids. What size tank is this? I would try and do 6 cats as they tend to do better as either singles or groups of 6 or more.


----------



## livrpoolsoccr

60 gal. Wow, can't believe I forgot to add that.


----------



## livrpoolsoccr

Also, there is a 1 or 2 (6 in.) and some smaller (4 in) at the LFS. Would they mix ok, or just go with all of the smaller ones. The girlfriend has already named one of the larger ones Felix. And should I cycle my tank with my neolamprologus first, or would it be ok to have the cats in first? Sorry about all of the questions. Never had a tank this big, and I haven't gotten new fish for a few years.


----------



## adotson85

Not sure I would try 6 in a 60 gallon. Maybe try having 3 or 4. I think either 4in or 6in would be fine. I prefer fishless cycling. Do you already have an established aquarium? If so you can put a HOB filter on the established aquarium and then add it to the new aquarium to speed up the cycling process.


----------



## livrpoolsoccr

Have an established 20. Was thinking about moving the bigger rocks and use that to speed it up a little. That work? It's also going to be planted, so i was thinking that would keep the levels down.


----------



## Floridagirl

What are the dimensions of the tank? That is more important for stocking than gallons. A 55 is appx 48 x13 x 21. It will usually hold 3 species (from the same area of Africa) of cichlids plus a catfish species with adequate filtration. Try to sell your girlfriend on Synodontis Petricola or Lucipinnis. They are way cooler that Pictus, IMO. Your Brichardi are going to take over the whole tank, so I wouldn't add anything else, if you keep them. There is an outside chance that the Julies will make it with them. Or rehome them and add Yellow Labs, and Aulonocara species, and a small Haplochromis species. Brichardi and Julies are from Lake Tanganyika..Labs and Peacocks(Auonocara) are from Lake Malawi. It rarely works to mix Lakes. And if it does, it is usually in much larger tanks.


----------

